# Mile High Bass - Elite Audio Solutions - Colorado Springs, Colorado



## Mile High Bass (May 1, 2011)

Mile HIgh Bass May 28 At EAS

Saturday May 28 2011 ENTRY will be 25.00 for both events or 15.00 for 1 event. trophies for top 2 in each class also we will have peoples choice award and raffles for free items come out and have a great time at our event!

SPL and BassBattle

classes will be

SPL
0-1500
1501-2200
2001-3500
3501-5000
5000+

BassBattle
129.9
139.9
149.9

EAS (elite audio solutions)
2637 Durango Drive
Colorado Springs, CO 80910
(719) 325-6974


----------

